# an alternative to Worldvision - COAH



## a mere housewife (Mar 30, 2014)

I was looking through the magazine for COAH (Come Over and Help) this evening -- it is an organisation run by board members of 'conservative, Reformed, Bible believing churches and ministries', doing work in Eastern Europe/former Soviet Union. They work through local churches. (website here: https://www.coah.org/). They also provide programs for sponsoring orphans/widows/elderly and distressed families.

I was noticing a program in the back of their magazine especially that looks like a wonderful way to involve children in giving: it is called 'Helping Hands' -- I attach the info, which should also be available in the back of the downloadable issue of their magazine (https://www.coah.org/magazine).


----------



## py3ak (Mar 30, 2014)

It appears that one can select them at smile.amazon.com to have a portion of the cost of qualifying purchases sent to them.


----------

